# Nassahegan - 4/19/09



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

Met up with Tim at about 7:30 this morning and rode the main loop.  The trails are in good shape, we hardly got any rain last night.  I noticed a few p-paths today that were disappointing, especially in the cemetery twisty area.  We took several extended rest stops and finished the loop in a bit over 2 hours.  We took one diversion from the main loop and hit that short little trail with the A-frame and a few roller type things that loops off of the trail that parallels 69 just before you get back to the warm-up twisties.  The new bridge over the last stream crossing on that 69 trail is a nice addition.

All in all a nice ride, great weather and good company.  I stumbled on some stuff that I normally don't have any problems with (especially towards the end of the ride), but at the same time I cleared some areas that normally give me trouble.  It was good to get my first of the season out of Scoville under my belt.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

"p-paths"?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> "p-paths"?



p=another word for cat
like going around the tree on the little downhill with the little wooden jump at the bottom


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> "p-paths"?



p__sy paths, AKA alternate paths around challenging obstacles...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2009)

Good ride this morning, the trails were in pretty good shape. My take on the ride is pretty much the same as Brian's. There were spots that I usually handle with no problem that gave me some issues, and others that I have a hard time with seemed easier than normal. There were also several of the more technical climbs that I just feel short on. But they give me something to shoot for next time out. I was also having a hard time clearing logs going back to my problems doing a wheely on the new bike.

Brian was riding most of the DH's and techy rock stuff much faster than I have ever seen him in the past.

I still have a bunch of energy in the tank and may get our for a short ride on the ridge behind my house after lunch. Or I may start to set up the back yard stunts and figure out how to wheely drop this new bike.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> p=another word for cat
> like going around the tree on the little downhill with the little wooden jump at the bottom





bvibert said:


> p__sy paths, AKA alternate paths around challenging obstacles...



Duh. 

Did you guys check out the A frame to A frame (formally a drop) to drop just up from the swamp twisty bridges? What did you guys think about the new bridges down there. Much easier to ride now.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea how many miles that ride is? I am guessing 6 or so


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Does anyone have an idea how many miles that ride is? I am guessing 6 or so



With the side route you did I would say close to 6.5.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

o3jeff on the new "Ye Olde 69er" trail:







More later.


----------



## Greg (Apr 19, 2009)

Met up with Jeff right at 3 pm and quickly headed off into the cemetery twisties. We then found the new trail ("Ye Olde 69er") that links the cemetery twisties to the Laura Grace bridge up with the blue trail crosses 69. The trail is very easy to follow except for the last 1/8 mile or so, still not bad since we never really lost it (I don't think). Lots of classic Nass twistyness to it, and at one point it follows a spine in the land which is cool. Two skinnies in there and a few small rollers and very small drops. Lots of ups and downs and twists and turns. Really fun trail. Flows nicely to the north; it would be interesting to ride it south. I have a GPS track, but was asked not to post it just yet. PM for details if interested in how to find it.

We then took the trail that parallels 69 on the west side. We got back to the warm-up twisties in about an hour so I guess we were riding pretty quick. Hit the two A frames/drop (I skipped the ladder drop again). Jeff was feeling beat so he split once back to Scoville. I was feeling great so I pressed on and did the small B Street / Red's Rock / blue trail loop. Somewhere around Red's Rock is when I really started feeling beat. Got back to the car a bit after 5 pm. 7.7 miles in about 2 hours. Great pace and very satisfying ride. Confidence and even my wind is pretty much back now.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Did you guys check out the A frame to A frame (formally a drop) to drop just up from the swamp twisty bridges? What did you guys think about the new bridges down there. Much easier to ride now.



No, when we got back to the warm-up twisties I was a little worried about time, so I headed right back to the car.  Tim was killing it on that section back along 69 so I was pretty beat from trying to keep up with him anyway..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> p=another word for cat
> like going around the tree on the little downhill with the little wooden jump at the bottom



I'm embarrassed to admit that I took that p-path this time.   The p-path looked more clear than the original, so I made the split second decision to hit it..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Met up with Jeff right at 3 pm and quickly headed off into the cemetery twisties. We then found the new trail ("Ye Olde 69er") that links the cemetery twisties to the Laura Grace bridge up with the blue trail crosses 69. The trail is very easy to follow except for the last 1/8 mile or so, still not bad since we never really lost it (I don't think). Lots of classic Nass twistyness to it, and at one point it follows a spine in the land which is cool. Two skinnies in there and a few small rollers and very small drops. Lots of ups and downs and twists and turns. Really fun trail. Flows nicely to the north; it would be interesting to ride it south. I have a GPS track, but was asked not to post it just yet. PM for details if interested in how to find it.
> 
> We then took the trail that parallels 69 on the west side. We got back to the warm-up twisties in about an hour so I guess we were riding pretty quick. Hit the two A frames/drop (I skipped the ladder drop again). Jeff was feeling beat so he split once back to Scoville. I was feeling great so I pressed on and did the small B Street / Red's Rock / blue trail loop. Somewhere around Red's Rock is when I really started feeling beat. Got back to the car a bit after 5 pm. 7.7 miles in about 2 hours. Great pace and very satisfying ride. Confidence and even my wind is pretty much back now.



Sounds like a good ride.  I'm definitely interested in checking it out, I'll probably just let you give me the tour though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

The new trail is real fun, with lots of up and downs and tight turns which makes you keep you speed in check. Wasn't one of my better days since I think the 4 hours of thatching my lawn by hand this morning caught up with me on the ride, but was good to get out. Getting a lot more comfortable on riding the bridges and even tried one of the skinnies.

If anyone wants to clean my bike I will be more than happy to show them the trail.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, when we got back to the warm-up twisties I was a little worried about time, so I headed right back to the car.  Tim was killing it on that section back along 69 so I was pretty beat from trying to keep up with him anyway..



I wouldn't say I was killing it, you had just really slowed down from your earlier pace by that point.


I setup a few small drops in the back yard yesterday afternoon and worked on getting down wheely drops & wheely ups on the new bike. After about 15 minutes it was a breeze. Now I just need to set up a jump and work on that. I did hit that small jump after the washed out DH in the cemetery twisties yesterday. But that thing barley qualifies as a jump.

I am guessing by my next ride with you guys I will still be wussin out on drops and jumps, only that I won’t be able to use my new bike as an excuse. Just means I will have to come up with some new ones. My new favorite is “I don’t like the landing”.


----------

